# Wappen



## ecopa (15. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
mach ne Homepage für nen Fußball verein und wollte nun ein *Wappen*, das etwas räumlich aussieht. So in etwa wie das Bochum Logo im Anhang. Häng auch mal das Logo an, das ich verändern will. Kann mi9r vielleicht jemand beschreiben wie ich ein Logo so hin bekomme(auch das Licht würde ich gerne machen).

danke schonmal,
ecopa


----------



## zirag (15. Mai 2005)

Hi 

Versuch es mal so :

Erstell ein neues Bild (ca. 4x so groß wie das des Wappens) --> Kopier dein Wappen da rein --> schieb dein Wappen in das obere rechte Viertel und dann Filter --> Verzerren --> Wölben 

sollte so klappen und das mit dem Licht kannst du auf einer neuen Ebene brushen 


mfg ZiRaG

edit: Dein Bild hat natürlich eine sehr schlechte Qualität, du solltest es als Vektor Grafik ( in PS mit dem Pfad Werkzeug ) nachbauen


----------



## chrisbergr (15. Mai 2005)

Ehm verbesser mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber wenn er das Wappen, was natürlich ratsam ist, als Pfade vorliegen hat, dürfte der Filter erst nach einem Rastern funktionieren und somit währen wir wieder bei einer schlechten Qualität.

Besser ist es, wenn du das ganze als Pfad vorliegen hast und dann auf Bearbeiten->Pfad transvormieren->Verzerren gehst und bissel rumspielst. Und das andere mit dem Licht, probiers mal mit den Ebenenstilen, Abgeflachte Kante und Relief kann da zu schönen Resultaten führen.


----------



## zirag (15. Mai 2005)

Du hast Recht ... aber wenn er das Logo für mehrere Zwecke braucht, dann ist es besser das als Vektor Grafik zu haben , das mit diesen Effekten soll ja nur für die Page sein .
Das meinte ich nur damit  und wenn er es als Vektor hat , vergrößert er das halt , rastert es dann und dann ist die Qualität auch noch gut für die Page  

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## ecopa (16. Mai 2005)

danke für die Hilfe. Ich denk ich hab jetzt ein aktzeptables ergebnis hin bekommen.
Habs mal in den Anhang. Was haltet ihr davon?
Das Licht habe ich mit dem Rendering-Filter<Blendenflecke gemacht.


----------



## zirag (16. Mai 2005)

Sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus  

Aber denk an die Netiquette @ kein Showroom 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Milur (18. Mai 2005)

Sieht doch super aus.
Würde evtl. den Schatten noch ein wenig weicher "ausfaden" lassen.

mfg
Milur


----------



## k0rny- (18. September 2005)

ich erlaubs mir mal denn verstaubten thread hochzuholen^^

Ich hab mein Wappen von der Wöbung her und Neigung zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Doch leider ist bei mir unter Filter-> Rendering Filter-> Blendeneffekt grau (nicht ausführbar). Die Grafik ist in Vektor. An was kann das liegen? Ich hab nur eine Ebene mit dem Wappen. Also kein Hintergrund. Ich hab schon nach einen entpsrechenden Tutorial gesucht doch ich nix entsprechendes gefunden.


----------



## chrisbergr (19. September 2005)

Du kannst die Filter nicht auf einer Vektorebene anwenden. Dazu musst du diese rastern.
Was ich dir emfehlen würde: Ebeneneffekte. Spiel mal ein wenig mit 'Abgeflachte Kante und Relief' herum


----------



## schutzgeist (1. November 2005)

Juhu, noch jemand, der alte Threads rauskram   
[nachdem der letzte Post knapp 5 Wochen her ist, erlaub ich mir das mal... ]

Und zwar hat alles soweit prima geklappt, nur irgendwie scheiter ich an der blöden Jahreszahl...
Das ganze sieht einfach noch zu flach aus...
Mit dem Beleuchtungseffekt hauts vorne und hinten nicht hin und auch so bin ich mit meinem Latein irgendwie am Ende...
s. Anhang

Edit:
Und etwas eirig.. ich hoff mal, das fällt nach dem runter rechnen nicht mehr ganz so auf...  :suspekt:


----------



## Ribery (7. Juli 2008)

hi an die Community,
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem und zwar arbeitete ich bis vor kurzem noch mit gimp und habe mir einfache Wappen erstellt und diese als tga abgespeichert!
Ein weiteres Mitglied in unserem Team machte daraus solche 3D Wappen mit Photoshop!







Leider hat sich das Teammitglied verabschiedet und wir wissen nun nicht wie man sowas erstellt!
Ich habe nun auch Photoshop und habe das obere schon versucht (Bearbeiten->Pfad transformieren->Verzerren)
Doch leider kann ich nur Bearbeiten auswählen, transformieren geht nicht!
Auch mein Hintergrund müsste Transparent sein aber wenn ich es mit dem Programm öffne ist der Hintergrund schwarz!

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich ein solches Wappen nun erstellen kann?


----------



## Shadowmp (7. Juli 2008)

@ Schutzgeist
Ich glaube du hast vergessen die gerasterte Ebene "Zahl" mit der Wappenebene zusammen zupacken -Erst dann perspektivisch Verzerren, oder hab ich mich da vertan?

Wegen Transformieren... Erst Grafik erstellen, Rechtsklick drauf und dann Transformieren machen, nicht während der Pfad gewählt ist or what?

Greez


----------



## UncleB (7. Juli 2008)

Die Wappen sind ja geil geworden,
Da ich gerade für unseren Fussballverein auch den Webauftritt erneuere,
wollt ich fragen ob mir das angehängte Wappen auch jemand drehen könnte?
Weil Grafisch kann ich ma gar nix...


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

@Ribery
Du kannst ein Bild auch nicht wirklich verzerren, so wie du dass haben willst.
Dein Wappen müssen als Ebenen (Pfade usw) vorliegen

@Shadowmp
Du hast grad nicht wirklich auf nen 3 Jahre alten Post geantwortet?!

@UncleB
Mit der Grafik wird dass auch nichts. Ist viel zu klein
Was willst du denn da gedreht bekommen?


----------



## UncleB (7. Juli 2008)

Hm ja stimmt wohl
Hab mal das Logo angehängt wie ichs vom Verein bekommen habe..
Und das sieht Grauenhaft aus ..
Allein schon der Rand....
Wär halt toll wenns so wie des Bochum Logo aussehn würde 
Aber des glaub ich geht nicht schnell schnell oder

LOGO


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Das "musst" du vektorisieren. Mach einfach ne Forumssuche, da findest du einiges.


----------



## UncleB (7. Juli 2008)

Naja dann werd ichs so lassen,
Weil wie gesagt hab keine Ahnung von gfx


----------



## Ribery (7. Juli 2008)

@nesk
Könntest du mir in kurzen Schritten bitte erklären wie das geht, hatte das Programm 5 mal offen aber ich finde mich kein bisschen zurecht..das wird wohl was dauern noch!
Zudem bin ich noch Gimp gewohnt obwohl ich auch das nicht gross verwendet habe!
Also Nob

Edit:
also hier mal so wie ich es hinbekomme denke aber es geht besser oder?
zuerst Auswahl-alles auswählen, Transformieren-verzerren, 
dann als tga abgespeichert und mit gimp geöffnet da ich noch nicht weiss wie man Schatten hinzufügen kann!
Mit gimp Xach-Effekt hinzugefügt und anschliessend noch lichteffekt den ich ebenfalls nicht gefunden habe


----------

